# Good bye Boo Boo.



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

On Monday night, April 19th 2010, I took my boy Boo to the vet.
He was having such a hard time breathing. When I would look at him, I could tell that he wasn't actually seeing me. His eyes were glossed over, and as if they were looking somewhere else completely. 
At the vet office, they took him to get some xrays of his chest, and then came in to tell me that he had fluid around his lungs. He had so much fluid surrounding his lungs, that they could barely hear his heart. 
I was told that they could treat him by draining the fluids, and then doing an ultra-sound of his heart and lungs to check for tumors etc. 
They said that he would have to stay in the hospital for around 2 weeks for treatment and more tests, as well as being given oxygen. 
They said that he was concentrating so much on trying to breathe that he couldn't do anything else. I asked if he could be "cured" of this problem, and they told me that he would have to go through this process every 2 to 3 months. 
Well, needless to say, I decided right then and there to end his suffering. My girlfriend who went with me, drove to my home to get my husband so that he could say good bye to his buddy. 
While I was waiting for them to get to the vets, the vet that looked at Boo told me that I was being unkind to our big boy. That I should be making sure that Boo got the best treatment that he could possibly get. I looked at him and said, "I am giving him the best treatment that he can get". He told me that he refused to put down a perfectly healthy animal, just because I wasn't willing to spend the money to keep him with us. Man, did I ever get angry at him. Another couple who had heard what was going on came outside to hold me back from attacking this particular vet. Another vet came outside to where I was, and told me that she would do whatever I wanted. When I told her what was going on, she told me that if it was her cat, that she would be doing the same thing that I was planning on doing. My girlfriend and my husband drove up at that time and we all went in to say our final goodbyes. The second vet asked me if I wanted to spend some time with my boy before they actually put him down. I told her that I really would appreciate a few moments with him so that I could explain to him why I was doing what I was doing. She brought us all to a private room, and then she brought our Boo in to us. When she laid him on the table, my husband said to me that he had something in the car that he had to get. When he came back in, he was carrying the beer flat that Boo always slept in. We gently put him in the flat, and then I told him that I didn't want him to suffer any more, and that when all was said and done, that he would be a young and strong cat again. He turned to look at me, and I knew that he understood what I had told him. He could actually see me again. The look in his eyes said, "I understand Mom, and I am happy that you love me enough to not let me suffer anymore". 
My hubby couldn't handle seeing Boo struggling to breathe, so he went out to take care of the billing. During that time, they gently put my baby boy to sleep. He died peacefully with his head in my hands. 
As he was "leaving" us, I told him to wait for me at the bridge, and it was then that the vet broke out sobbing. She told me on the way out of the room that she was sure that Boo would be waiting there for me. 
Be that as it may, my heart is still sad, and my home just doesn't feel the same. My other three cats are still looking around for the patriarch of their family, and walk around the house calling for him.
I know that time will ease the pain, but my memories of Boo will live forever in my heart.
Rest in peace my sweet red multi-toed boy.

Rusty: aka Boo. July 24 2001 - April 19 2010.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. And sorry that while preparing to say goodbye to your baby, someone tried to make you feel worse. 

Boo Boo had a great life with you and you made the hardest decision any of us have to make, and it was the right one. atback


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I have boo-hoos in my eyes for your Boo Boo. We have a BooBoo, too. 
Like you, I'd have gone mental all over vet #1. Your Boo was *not* a 'perfectly healthy' cat if he required two weeks of intensive care and 4x/year draining of fluid from his lungs. I also had a kitty with fluid around her heart/lungs. She was turning blue from lack of oxygen and I called the vet at 4am to meet me at his office, which he did. After the exam and he told me about the fluids, he did tell me there was very little he or I could do for her, so we euthed her. I am just gobsmacked that a vet tried to make you feel terrible over your decision. Vet #2 sounded like an amazingly compassionate vet and I am very glad that she took over Boo's care from that other vet. 
Hugs to you, you made a difficult decision, even though it was the best one for Boo and not for you, and you had a boob of a vet who tried to make you feel even worse. I hope vet #2 made up for the lack of tact on vet #1's part.
It isn't easy to lose them, but sometimes we can take comfort in knowing we helped ease them from their failing bodies.
heidi =^..^= atback


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Many hugs to you and your hubby on the loss of Boo Boo. You were his champion right up to the end.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

How very sad and so hard for you.  I'm sure you've done what's best for Boo. You have a vet with a good heart. And knowing you, I'm sure Boo had a wonderful life! I wish you peace and a healing heart. God bless.


----------



## Miso (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. atback


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm so glad the second vet was there to step in. Such an insensitive person should not be a vet.

I am so sorry for your loss. BooBoo was a lucky kitty to have such a good home and to have been so well loved.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm glad that my daughter had a box of Kleenex by her computer. I needed it after reading your post. BooBoo had an awesome life and the best parents ever. I hope vet #1 got seriously reprimanded over how he/she treated you. Thank goodness vet #2 was there to step in and take over. She sounds like an angel.

Your love for BooBoo shines through in your post. I know he'll be waiting for you at the Bridge. Run free, BooBoo.

atback


----------



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm sorry that it has taken me so long to repost on here. It still hurts to think of my Boo not being here. There are times when my hubby or I will do something and I look to see where Boo is. Example: Whenever we would open the sliding door, Boo would come running out of no where to sit and wallow in the outside air. We don't let our cats outside as there are too many cruel people around our complex. That is in fact how I came to have our cats Mouse and Monster. Swiffer was the same way, just in a different neighbourhood. 
I want to thank all who posted comments about my Boo, and for all of your well wishes. My other 3 cats are still trying to figure out who is the new boss around the house. So far, none have claimed the position. Swiffer still looks for her cuddle buddy, and Mouse still looks for his champion. I know that in time they will figure things out, but it still hurts to see them still out of sorts. How long does it take for a cat to get over the loss of another cat family member? Come to think of it, how long is it going to take me to get over this empty place in my heart? I lost my father over 30 years ago, and I still miss him all the time. Does it ever get any better? Thanks again for all of your love and understanding. 

Cat aka: Jacquie.


----------



## GeorgesMom (May 12, 2010)

atback 

I lost my own beautiful, wonderful, special, most beloved BooBoo (Wimmy, whose nickname was BooBoo) on April 23. I still think about him and cry. He had renal failure. Fortunately, my vet said if it was his cat, he would be making the same decision. I can not IMAGINE what it would be like to be told otherwise (I can imagine my reaction, and it would have been very, VERY ugly). I take comfort in my other kitties who I also love very much, but still catch myself thinking of him, looking for him or starting to talk to him and then I can't help but cry.

I lost his littermate George a dozen years ago and I still miss him. I have had cats and dogs my whole life but those two were special on a whole different order.

We were blessed to have them, as you were your boy.


----------



## Bruce (May 5, 2010)

Sorry for your loss atback 


And to that vet that gave you a hard time... I hope he gets a bad case of flee's! 8)


----------



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks again everyone.
I received a letter in the mail today from a vet university here in Ontario. The vet that was with us when we had my precious Boo put to sleep, sent a donation to the university in my Boo's name. I may have mentioned before that my vet would come to the house to take care of my cats. I preferred it and so did the cats. They had each other for support, and they were in familiar surroundings when they were being examined or getting their shots up to date. Well, since our regular vet has since left to teach at the University of Guelph, we were trying to decide which vet to go to. I guess that our minds have been made up for us. The only vet that will touch my precious cats now will be Dr. Jill. I have sent her a letter of thanks for everything that she has done, and a request that she be the only vet to handle our cats. I hope that she is not too filled up with other patients, and that she will take on the responsibility of my 3 babies. I have a feeling that it won't be a problem, since we got along so well to start with. 
Boo Boo, I hope that you are having lots of fun at the bridge, and remember to always be the gentleman that you proved to be time and time again. 
Missing you so much my handsome boy,

Mom.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

We never get over it, Jacqui, but the pain lessens with time. I still cry for some of my much loved pets who went to the Bridge years ago. You can't turn off love. 

You have such a special vet!


----------

